# Zombie Lantern



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Here's a quick accessory that I created for this year's zombie costume for MHC. Made from plastic chain and an old $4 lantern from IKEA. It added a nice little voodoo accent with some spanish moss and an LED flicker tea light.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What handsome zombies

I'll have to check out the local IKEA - a $4 lantern is a good buy.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's a pretty cool accessory!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That's a good idea. How did you hide the starburst design etched on the glass?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That's a very cool lantern, I think I saw you at MWHC. Can't wait till next year already.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks all. Roxy, it's called the Rotera Lantern, and it's $3.99. It's silver, but it worked great for this project. I bought some new ones for the house that are black, though.

Lord Homicide, the starburst is still etched into the glass, I simply watered down some brown latex paint I had and did a thin wash with a paintbrush on all of the panels so that it looked dirty and smudged.

kprimm, it sure was difficult to hold a zombie lantern, a camera AND cold beers with only 2 hands...  I can't wait for next year. The 10th Anniversary should be incredible!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hey highbury,lanterns are awesome man!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those lanterns look good, nice prop


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

nice, those look better than the 2.99 ones I got a dollor plus


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

those are awesome!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: As always Highbury, you ROCK the "zombie" look! Nice lantern too, and very creative the way you 'dirtied' it up!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic looking prop on the cheap


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look fantastic!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Man, why can't we have an Ikea. Those look so good. Nice job on the paint.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Great job.


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

Cool. 

I bought some square lanterns from Lowes off the clearance rack last year. I only paid .50 cents each, but mine don't look as good. I bought black and silver lanterns. I have been trying to decide what to do with them. 

Mine have clear glass so I was thinking about cutting out black and orange vinyl silhouettes, and applying them to frosted glass. 

I tried painting pictures on the glass for a couple of centerpieces, but alas, the lack of talent came into play and that idea went into the trash fairly quickly. LOL!

I really like adding the chain and moss. That makes a huge difference. I just might steal that idea from you.

I am thinking about adding RGB leds in the silver lanterns and making pathway lights out of them for Christmas.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job on the lanterns! I think the little touches on a costume makes it really come alive. The lantern turned out great and the price is even better.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those look great. Roxy is already making plans for us to go to Ikea soon.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those look great!


----------



## vamp_girl (Aug 6, 2012)

Those look nice. Those could work with many different themed parties.


----------

